# Orange kitten!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My friend who runs the salon rescued an orange boy. Dexter has a bit of a Jekyll -Hyde thing going on. He can be the SWEETEST kitten! But sometimes he whirlwinds through the house like a little taz! He attacks her German shepherds who, I guess, are very tolerant. 

She found him on the street, sick, and dehydrated. He's been vetted, fed and loved.


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

That's so sweet! I love my orange boy. He can go from sweet to psycho and back again in a blink. Lucky boy, he got a human and some dogs with his safety.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Have you ever heard the Orange Kitty Song? It's by Sugarplums, and there's a video on youtube.


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

I originally thought my cat was an orange tabby but apparently is really a cream mackerel...but yes my cat is a very kind gentle little guy but just like yours my boy can RUN!!!


----------

